# Rest in Peace Frisk



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

hes gorgeous im sorry for your loss i know tha feeling 
Rip Frisk


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

aw hes goreous. sorry for your loss


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

he is beautiful and lovable! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

RIP horsey x


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

RIP 
sorry for your loss sounds like he was a much loved horse


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

He was. There are a lot of people who miss him. 

He's being rotten to his heart's content in heaven now


----------

